# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Η σημασία των χρωμάτων στα αυγά

## PAIANAS

http://museumvictoria.com.au/about/m...-of-bird-eggs/

http://translate.google.gr/translate...=0CFsQ7gEwCDge

----------


## jk21

πολυ σημαντικο !!!!

----------

